# Deadwood Bottles



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's a variety of Deadwood bottles for you to see. The hutch has only Dak. on it as it was made when we were still a Territory. Hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2009)

[]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2009)

[]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2009)

[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2009)

[:-]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 15, 2009)

[]


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow!  I loved the show Deadwood.  How exciting to see bottles that were used during that era.
 Are these bottles you found in SD, or was there a lot of internet searching involved?
 Thanks for the show,
 Barbara


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow!  Very nice!


----------



## stephengray (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello, I used to live in Rapid City and I have a hutchinson embossed A. Large Deadwood, S.D.  Is that bottle any good?  I dug a dump in Rapid City and the very first bottle I dug was an embossed druggist from RC.  It was a good day digging.  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 27, 2009)

Barbara, I didn't search on the internet for these bottles, I found them in the deep, dark, depts of a couple old bottle diggers basements and they were kind enough to let me take pictures to show the members here. That was just as fun as digging them and a lot less work.
 Stephen, who is the druggist on your R.C. med? And I'd imagine your Deadwood Hutch is desirable as anything with Deadwood on it has an ellivated price. Cool, now there is another Deadwood hutch! Can you show us a picture of them?


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 28, 2009)

I would love to have a Deadwood druggist bottle. Seeing these makes me a little homesick (the black hills are my adopted home town/area)  Lived in Spearfish and Rapid City for a number of years...and I miss it.  I have many fond memories there.  It's changed so much sense I moved...try and go back every year, but didn't make it this year...maybe next.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 29, 2009)

The part of the change I don't like is that all the old trails that led to old mining towns in the Hills are blocked off with big rocks so you can't get back in the boonies. I don't think they should be able to block an established road, even if it was established back in the day. 
 I dug up a G. L. Smith,  Pharmacist,  Hotel Block,  Spearfish,  South Dakota  med this summer.  I like the Hotel Block part.  
 Thanks for looking.


----------

